# FreeBSD server limits question



## Mengu (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello everyone.

My first post here and I'd like to thank everyone who's involved within the freebsd FreeBSD project. We are using freebsd FreeBSD on our web servers and we are very happy with it. 

We have an online messaging application that is using mongodb. Our members send messages to "the voice" show's (turkish version) contestants. Our two mongodb instances ended up in two centos6 servers. We have failed. So hard. There were announcements and calls made live on tv. We had +30K/sec visitors to the app.

When I looked at the mongodb errors, I had thousands of these: http://pastie.org/private/nd681sndos0bednzjea0g. You may be wondering why I'm telling you about centos. Well, we are making the switch from centos to freebsd FreeBSD. I would like to know what are our limits? How we can set it up so our freebsd FreeBSD servers can handle min 20K connections (mongodb's connection limit)?

Our two servers have 24 core CPUs and 32 GBs of RAM. We are also very open to suggestions. Please help me out here so we don't fail deadly, again.


----------



## SNK (Jan 2, 2012)

Your problem seems urgent, so to give it additional exposure you might also want to use one of the mailing lists: http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo, perhaps try freebsd-questions first.


----------

